# home made Lathe



## Terry1967 (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

That looks pretty nice. What are the details on it?


----------



## yosemitesamiam (May 11, 2014)

Holy smokes that's really nice! I'd be interested in details and/or plans to build my own! 


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice. How is it in operation, pretty solid?

Can you explain, or show more details of the headstock, tailstock, & drive?


----------



## Terry1967 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Details*

Hi to all 
I will try and answer as much as I can lololol.... first off I didnt do any plans for this project , I just built it as I went .... but I will sort out some type of drawings dimensions if you would like to have them ect . The lathe works very well and is very stable It gives me hours of relaxing time turning ect , The head stock is just basic drill press body shaft chuck ect I used a re-ground forstner drill bit for the drive in the drill chuck . This works very well and is very stable too. I will go into my workshop tomorrow and take more detailed pictures of the lathe stripped down so you can all see how its made put together but I will add a few pics here now of what i have ect ....The tail stock has no fine adjustment ect as I just use a nail punch to make my centre holes in what ever I'm turning and slide up the tail stock to the job tighten nut on bed down and she runs fantastic the router chuck I used on Tail stock works great it's bolted right though the wooden tower on tail stock it still has the high speed bearing inside and I can still use the spindle lock button on it on the last picture you can see on the right side the forstner bit I used for the drive .............


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That's a SWEET looking machine there!!


----------



## Terry1967 (Jun 1, 2014)

Pic one is a part of the Tail stock I made ...... and pic two is the old router part I had laying around I cut it down and used the barrel/spindle part for a rotating centre works great ..............


----------



## Terry1967 (Jun 1, 2014)

Travico said:


> That's a SWEET looking machine there!!


Thanks it took me about 9 days to think up and build ect will be adding more pics tomorrow Like I said earlier I will strip it down like I do after every use to clean it so you can see more details on the lathe ect ................


----------



## yosemitesamiam (May 11, 2014)

Beautiful piece of machinery! Thanks for sharing with us all!!


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## Terry1967 (Jun 1, 2014)

yosemitesamiam said:


> Beautiful piece of machinery! Thanks for sharing with us all!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


Thank you for the kind comment it means a lot to me and gives me more confidence to build more machines ect ......my wife always tells me I do good work but my confidence always lets me down . but thanks to every body on here I am getting better with my confidence so Thank you very very much it means a lot .............:icon_smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*next time around...*

Why not use more of the drill press column, and maybe the table?
The table can slide along and be locked in place. The quill can be moved for and aft to take up slack or... The base could be used to hold the tailstock...?I donno, just wondered. :blink:
Nice workout you did with those pieces!


----------



## Terry1967 (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for your comments but i'm using the other parts of the drill for another project and I wont be sticking to this design as I'm waiting on new wood so I can re make the head stock end but thanks for your input its appreciated ........:thumbsup:


----------



## Terry1967 (Jun 1, 2014)

*New Pics Added................*


----------



## Terry1967 (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Terry1967 (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Terry1967 (Jun 1, 2014)

Ok more pics for you to see ...... now I know it's all working great I will re build with new lumber ect as I want it to look neater as this was a fast project to see if it would work ok with the re build I will take my time plus change a few things on the new one ............ :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice job, Terry. You'll gain more and more confidence the more you make. But it looks like you've done a pretty fine job in your lathe :thumbsup:

The wood looks like pine. As long as it's tough enough to stay together if a tool binds while turning it should do well for you. Congratulations.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Pretty good repurposing of the drill press head and router base. You have kind of the best of both worlds - metal where you need it and wood for the scratch built part. Good blend, nice job!


----------



## Terry1967 (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you for your kind comments. It was my first lathe build ect a bit hard not having all my tools here at the new place most of my tools table saw router table ect are still at my parents property where my other workshop is but I will go get them this week ect and maybe create something else I love woodwork so much it's a great hobby to have I have seen some beautiful and stunning work on this forum you all do truly fantastic work ...........:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

First I applaud your nice work.

Now I trust I can say this without offending.

I would suspect when you take in account the hours and purchase expenses, one might buy at least a used lathe for possibly less. With that said what YOU have done is something to be proud of, and most certainly a LEARNING experience.

Thanks for sharing your build.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Terry1967 (Jun 1, 2014)

smithbrother said:


> First I applaud your nice work.
> 
> Now I trust I can say this without offending.
> 
> ...


Hi
I never take offence of anything ... I see your point I was looking to buy a new/used lathe but as my wife and I are moving back to the Stated within the year I thought what's the point I only have to sell it again lololol as it is I have to sell all my power tools ect as the current is different in states lololol I thank you all for your kind comments :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Sounds like a GOOD plan to me, HAPPY FOR YOU,

Dale in Indy


----------



## JackBauer (Jul 23, 2014)

I built this lathe years ago it was a fun project.









Sent from my iPad using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

JackBauer said:


> I built this lathe years ago it was a fun project.
> View attachment 98638
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking lathe, Jack. :thumbsup:


----------

